# Wisconsin has MUD too



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

okay guys we had a great ride this weekend and thought i would share some photos, not many of just me because i can not take photos of myself! But you will get the piont. I did end up stuck in one major hole sucked water and ended up changing oil twice, taking the air box out and cleaning mud and water out and of course the air filter that was Friday and saturday it ran great. every year this forum i am on has this ride and its called the Dead Horse ride because the trail is deadhorse but heres some awsome pics


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

some more....I have hundreds of pics but these will get your attention.....and yes i am taring the quad down to put snorks on because gettin water in were it should not be is scary

but that 650 AC with them Vee Rubbers went everywhere and i would have made the hole i got stuck in if i would not have gottin a face full of water and let off!:nutkick:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like everyone is livin dangerously in that stuff without the Snorks though. Thats like russian roulette.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like fun to me


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

looks like fun. but i agree kinda dangerous without snorks but definatly looks fun:rockn:


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

cool pic's id love to go out there some time. where is this?
I'm not positive on Wisconsin's laws but Minnesota law said you are not aloud to move you air intake up more than 6" so most of us don't snorkel them.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice pics. 

fabman that sucks that yall have laws that state you cant move your air intake over 6 inches.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

FABMAN said:


> cool pic's id love to go out there some time. where is this?
> I'm not positive on Wisconsin's laws but Minnesota law said you are not aloud to move you air intake up more than 6" so most of us don't snorkel them.


 Fabman..you missed a great group. there was quite a few from Minnnesota at this event. This is Clam Lake Wisconsin (thats where we started and returned and stayed).. Really it is closer for you then me it takes me almost 5 and half hours..mark your calender May 13,14,15..2011 is the next Deadhorse run Hope to see you there....not sure on snorks i think we can have Baby MIMB snorks meaning i think the snork can stick out 6" but for me six inches is all i needed


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Like 650Brute said certain death without snorks when you're running that deep.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

yah ill have to make a point of it thanks. looks like a 3 hour drive for me.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Great pictures :bigok:


----------

